# Best African destinations



## Saigon

A lot of people think Africa is all dying people, flies and wars. But given there are 51 countries in Africa, that has always been a very narrow view. So much of Africa is great and doing well, and visiting these countries is one way to help them develop through trade, not aid. 

So these are my Top 5 African destinations. 

1) Ghana. It's safe, it's English speaking, it's a genuine democracy, and it has great beaches! What else do you need? Well, it has amazing history (the slave coast), beautiful nature (some rain forest and semi-desert) and really terrific people. 

2) Rwanda. One of only 3 countries which have Mountain Gorillas, and that is a once in a lifetime experience for anyone. It's now English-speaking, and despite the 1994 genocide is very safe, welcoming and developed. Great people, amazing nature, and some gorgeous resorts with (lakeside) beaches. 

3) Namibia. The most stunning desert landscapes I've ever seen, with 300 metre high red sand dunes and empty salt lakes. All this and the chance to see lions, rhinos and giraffes up close. They even have UV lights at one oasis, so you can see the animals at night. 

4) Egypt. Probably the best country in the world for history, and not just at the overcrowded pyramids. There are pyramids out in the desert where you can be almost alone, then head into the museums to learn more. Amazing diving, great markets, and it is a very real, very untouristy experience. Yes, it can be hard work, but for open minds also a revelation. 

5) South Africa. Not the safest place on earth, but possibly the most beautiful. Tour the Kruger to see leopards & lions, but also take a tour of Soweto to soak up some history and culture. Great food, and wonderful people.

I also enjoyed Botswana and Togo a lot, and reccomend those if you have time. 

I'm going to Senegal this year, which many people say is in their Top 5, so I hope they are right. 

Feel free to add in any others you have been to and enjoyed.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> A lot of people think Africa is all dying people, flies and wars. But given there are 51 countries in Africa, that has always been a very narrow view. So much of Africa is great and doing well, and visiting these countries is one way to help them develop through trade, not aid.
> 
> So these are my Top 5 African destinations.
> 
> 1) Ghana. It's safe, it's English speaking, it's a genuine democracy, and it has great beaches! What else do you need? Well, it has amazing history (the slave coast), beautiful nature (some rain forest and semi-desert) and really terrific people.
> 
> 2) Rwanda. One of only 3 countries which have Mountain Gorillas, and that is a once in a lifetime experience for anyone. It's now English-speaking, and despite the 1994 genocide is very safe, welcoming and developed. Great people, amazing nature, and some gorgeous resorts with (lakeside) beaches.
> 
> 3) Namibia. The most stunning desert landscapes I've ever seen, with 300 metre high red sand dunes and empty salt lakes. All this and the chance to see lions, rhinos and giraffes up close. They even have UV lights at one oasis, so you can see the animals at night.
> 
> 4) Egypt. Probably the best country in the world for history, and not just at the overcrowded pyramids. There are pyramids out in the desert where you can be almost alone, then head into the museums to learn more. Amazing diving, great markets, and it is a very real, very untouristy experience. Yes, it can be hard work, but for open minds also a revelation.
> 
> 5) South Africa. Not the safest place on earth, but possibly the most beautiful. Tour the Kruger to see leopards & lions, but also take a tour of Soweto to soak up some history and culture. Great food, and wonderful people.
> 
> I also enjoyed Botswana and Togo a lot, and reccomend those if you have time.
> 
> I'm going to Senegal this year, which many people say is in their Top 5, so I hope they are right.
> 
> Feel free to add in any others you have been to and enjoyed.



Thanks for the great info Saigon!  A friend of mine and I are planning a trip to Botswana and Namibia next January.  These are great recommendations.  I'm particularly excited to go to Namibia as I have heard similar things about the country as you have said here.  Your list might influence me to go to Ghana as well.

I've been to Kenya and fell in love with Africa then and there.  I've also been to South Africa and you are correct about the safety (lots of dangers there) but the beauty is unparalleled. 

Happy travels!


----------



## Sunni Man

I have heard that Tanzania has the best wildlife reserves and is like paradise.........


----------



## Mr. H.

But what if I want to see dying people, flies, and wars.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mr. H. said:


> But what if I want to see dying people, flies, and wars.


Then I suggest you visit the hood in Detroit.........


----------



## Saigon

Sunni Man said:


> I have heard that Tanzania has the best wildlife reserves and is like paradise.........



I'm sure the safaris there are great, and I admit that I haven't done one there, but to be honst I'd be surprised if they were as good as Namibia or Kruger. 

I hear tourist services are not always so good in Tanzania, and sometimes it can be very crowded. 

Even so, I'm sure it is still great, and Zanzibar is magnificant.


----------



## Saigon

sfcalifornia said:


> Thanks for the great info Saigon!  A friend of mine and I are planning a trip to Botswana and Namibia next January.  These are great recommendations.  I'm particularly excited to go to Namibia as I have heard similar things about the country as you have said here.  Your list might influence me to go to Ghana as well.
> 
> I've been to Kenya and fell in love with Africa then and there.  I've also been to South Africa and you are correct about the safety (lots of dangers there) but the beauty is unparalleled.
> 
> Happy travels!



Cool, happy to help! Let me know if there is any other info I can help with!


----------



## Saigon

Mr. H. said:


> But what if I want to see dying people, flies, and wars.



Ir says a lot about you that you consider starvation a topic for humour.


----------



## Mr. H.

Saigon said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what if I want to see dying people, flies, and wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ir says a lot about you that you consider starvation a topic for humour.
Click to expand...


I'm a societal anthropologist who happens to be researching such things. 

Why do your travels purposefully avoid reality?


----------



## Saigon

Mr H - 

You may be asking the wrong person. As a journalist I've covered a half dozen African conflicts, including Liberia, Congo and Sierra Leone. 

I've just never find much to laugh at in poverty and death.


----------



## Mr. H.

Ok so maybe I'm not a societal anthropologist. 
But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Saigon

Mr H - 

Having seen a little of the worst poverty in Africa firsthand, I can only say that I do think you would benefit from the same experience. I doubt you would find it quite as funny as you do now, particularly not when you are staring into the eyes of a man who will die within the next 24 hours while you head back to your luxury hotel.


----------



## Mr. H.

Saigon said:


> A lot of people think Africa is all dying people, flies and wars.



Why do you feel the need to marginalize such strife? In order to set us up for your idyllic travelogue?


----------



## sfcalifornia

Mr. H. said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people think Africa is all dying people, flies and wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to marginalize such strife? In order to set us up for your idyllic travelogue?
Click to expand...



The poverty and pestilence is part of the travel experience.  So many poor countries around the world are just starting to open up and realize tourism is a great money-maker.  I for one never would have thought Rwanda could possibly ever be a travel destination after the devastation that country suffered.  On the contrary, they could use the tourist dollars more than any country in Africa at this point.  I appreciate Saigon's info and because of that, I might actually consider putting Rwanda on my travel bucket list.

I've been to Bangladesh 5 times over the years.  Through all the poverty and destitution I see a fascinating world with hospitable people more than eager to show me what little they have.  I've been to more third world countries than I can count and the hospitality I have been shown in these countries can put America to shame.

Perhaps you are just more suited to spending your days at a Club Med in the Bahamas.  But don't knock the travelers who see the beauty of a poor country in other ways.


----------



## Saigon

I couldn't agree more.

Most of us like to bitch about aid money being poured down the drain, and I complain as much as anyone else. But trade is a different story. 

Traveling to countries like Rwanda allows people the dignity of working their way out of poverty. Hotels, restaurants, taxis, guides and bus drivers all benefit from our travels, and so do their families. It may be a small contribution, but spending $20 in a poor country can make a huge difference to whether that taxi driver's family get their school fees paid that semester. 

Most of my travel is in Third World countries, and some of them are tragically poor countries lie Burundi and Liberia. I actually feel very privileged to have been to so many wonderful countries, and met so many wonderful people. Poverty shouldn't be the issue that makes us decide not to go somewhere.


----------



## sfcalifornia

It is a fascinating world out there.  And traveling to countries in the third world is best education anyone could ever receive.  It puts _everything_ in perspective.

If only everyone in the developed countries could go and spend some time in Africa and Asia....  there certainly wouldn't be as much ignorant commentary going on here in USMB, that's for sure!


----------



## Chet

Absolutely Ghana would be my first choice as well! But I would not say that it was an undeveloped country...and there are some developed countries in Asia as well...


----------



## yidnar

Mr. H. said:


> But what if I want to see dying people, flies, and wars.


just go to the OPs mentioned African paradises .


----------



## Saigon

Chet said:


> Absolutely Ghana would be my first choice as well! But I would not say that it was an undeveloped country...and there are some developed countries in Asia as well...



Ghana is a good first taste of Africa because it is reasonably developed. Certainly in Accra there are the shopping centres, traffic jams and big buildings to make it feel more developed.

But on the other hand you can go to places with no water or electricity - even other cities are fairly poor and disheveled by comparison with the capital.


----------



## Chet

Thats right but underdeveloped always sounds like living in huts, caves, or in the trees and running around naked (believe me, there a many people who still imagine Africa like this...) therefore I am always a bit "touchy" when it comes to that term...but you are perfectly right. Although people never seemed unhappy to me although living in these circumstances.


----------



## Saigon

I've just booked tickets to Guina Bissau, Senegal and The Gambia for this summer, so hopefully will have some more dream destinations to add to my list.

If anyone has been to any of those three, I'd love to here your tips and thoughts.


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> I've just booked tickets to Guina Bissau, Senegal and The Gambia for this summer, so hopefully will have some more dream destinations to add to my list.
> 
> If anyone has been to any of those three, I'd love to here [sic] your tips and thoughts.





Would you love to_ hear _them as well?


----------



## Saigon

Unkotare - 

If they ever invent a deoderant that suppresses envy, I suggest you buy a box.


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> Unkotare -
> 
> If they ever invent a deoderant [sic] that suppresses envy, I suggest you buy a box.





Maybe they can invent a _deodorant_ as well. I suggest you buy an English dictionary.


----------



## yazi

South Africa is great ,it offers everything from beaches , to game viewing , sightseeing , forestry , water falls. That is why the nickname for it "a world in one country but i disagree for those who say that its not safe country some areas in every country has no safe..


----------



## Juell

Namibia is my most favourite countries of South Africa. It is a very diverse country with an array of habitats and vegetation. This country is very rich due to its stunning attractions and get popularity a world wide. The Etosha National Park is one of them. This Park is unique in Africa. Yet there is abundant wildlife that congregates around the waterholes, giving you almost guaranteed game sightings. Well, guys does anyone here have any experience of Etosha National Park? Please share your views about this most beautiful Namibia's attraction.


----------



## yazi

Jakki45 said:


> Marrakech is a magical place with the variety of markets, gardens, palaces and mosque. Do visit the serene Jardin Majorelleits a nice place for the Muslims and they visit this for the inner peace. I have visited it before my niagara falls tower .Now I am planning to visit the other most attractive attraction in Africa. Would anyone like to help me regarding this.



Its good for the Muslim but i want to know that have you visit the another places in Marrakesh if you have then tell me which place in Marrakesh is most favorite for the tourist..Which park is best?


----------



## I.P.Freely

if you visit SA always iron your underpants after washing and drying on a line.


----------

